# Fetishes, kinks and personality types



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Yo, I wanna see if there is a connection between different types and certain fetishes/kinks 

Andd go!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INFP.

1. Encasement. Not just your standard encasement. It has to be surreal/fancy. Yeah, like on Kamen Rider.
2. Androgyny, racial ambiguity, bishonen, ect.
3. Cat ears are always nice.
4. I like my guys really skinny but still tough and badass but in a more sleek agile way.
5. I like gore but not pain, so that's interesting.
6. I like starting off on the bottom and rebelling and ending up on top.
7. I just like fancy clothes in general. Like butler outfits I guess.
8. No actual sex or romance. Just admiration and sympathy.
9. Sometimes, weapons for arms can be pretty badass.
10. Emo hair is always cool.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

XXTP


I like leader of the pack or loner. Strong characteristics that stand out either socially, mentally, physically or in intelligence so my type seems to vary more based on that then so much a physical type in itself or just a type mentally, as strong presence in those things varies on human characteristics. I guess strong or exceeding presence in some form. 

Sexual kinks, um I more like to put it that I do not write much off and keep a very open mind, but am not one to get into the kinky train as far as public statements. I guess in part because I feel its somewhat of shock value counter culture type of trendy thing (sort of like hipsters). Am I against various kink no, but I kind of take things as they come in regards to sex and pick and choose based on the dynamic you know one thing with one person may feel right while with another not and vice verso, so its both limiting or setting bars to say what I do or do not like in general with specifics. So honestly I try not to build up too much in my mind (I am just saying for me). I have various things in general that I like yes of course and various things I am open to trying. I am open sexually in the moment and in conversing with a sexual partner. I guess in a way I am a bit possessive of my own internal sexual desires in regards to who I express them with. I can speak about sex in a very matter of a fact way but opening up in larger dialogue about what gets me off seems a bit personal for my taste. 

Anyways I think individually I am open to alot of ideas. And the dynamics of many things play a part of when, where, and who I will like what with. I am not sure tho that I personally get that much into kink as in a sort of sub culture type of way of maybe delving in picking and choosing. I guess in part because internally I feel like it could be limiting or setting expectations to really make bold statements in either direction what I will or will not partake in. I do not like making my mind up in these forms because it seems limiting. 

I will say that I like very raw and intense forms of intimacy mentally and physically and that can be drawn out in various ways both physically and mentally.

I like giving oral, I like squirting, & I like penetration. Everything else is grey and depends on everything else. Sometimes vanilla is cool and sometimes being a freak is cool, and sometimes it depends on with whom. Maybe one person I want to bitch slap for the same act while another I get turned on by because the delivery is better. Delivery and approaches have more to do with what I like given a situation way more then acts themselves alone.

So I am not going to list I like X & Z because its depends on with whom.

For example anal, I cant simply say yay or nay to such a thing it depends on with who. Like most forms of sex I have had good experiences and bad experiences with that. 

Oh but I can state one thing I know I am not down with which is humiliation or degradation. Which is a big reason all the various sexual acts and positions and scenarios that can play out vary because it depends on the approach alot for me. For many people that is a kink, that is a very concrete hard line for me. Point I am not completely grey I do know my hardlines. For me my hardlines is humiliation or degradation. So I am not completely grey and ambivalent but outside that yeah whatever stuff flies based on the who what where how, just down to roll with the punches in life.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

INTJ.



No kinks really other than my need to be the dominant for the majority of the session. I would say the dominant-submissive game is what turns me on mostly. It's a primal thing. I can't help it. Any type of humiliation is a turn off. Hitting, slapping, etc.. all turn offs. My penis shrinks with great haste. Mainly because I associate hitting with pain and pain isn't pleasure in my mind. And in my mind, it is my job to make the woman feel pleasure. I love to see a woman gaze up at me, down, or back at me with that half drunken look of pleasure. Or her crawling across the bed very deliberately, to get into whatever position she wants, or I want. It's the little things that gets me.

Or her just laying there, slowly spreading her legs, waiting...and waiting. Yeah, things like that.

I find all the extra stuff to be... well, extra. That raw masculine, feminine connection is all I really need.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

INTP.

My kinks are Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Men, golden showers and cat food.
Although nothing gets my rock off as being cursed at in Russian.

Also, the word moist.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

INFP

I suppose I'll add in the boring reply and say I've never personally acknowledged having a fetish/kink. 

It's a little amusing what others consider to be their 'thing'. Just a part of me that never really clicked.

Edit: LOL, I just noticed @TapudiPie's signature and @Shamy's reply xD


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

INFP 

I like dom/sub dynamics (switch), lots of spanking and pain in general (both inflicting and receiving) (not the face tho). I'm open to trying almost anything. And I'm generally very kinky, but no fetishes.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

INFP

I'm a chameleon who can get into almost anything if it's not too disgusting or hurtful.



Abraham Law said:


> INTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orgasm denial is probably the best thing ever. It's fun to tease and to get teased :kitteh:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> Orgasm denial is probably the best thing ever. It's fun to tease and to get teased :kitteh:


Yes ^


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Illuminaughty said:


> Also, the word moist.


Tapudi loves you too


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

ENTP 8/7, Sx

Vanilla. Sex should only happen between people married in the temple, and only in the two approved positions, and only for purposes of procreation.

I couldn't keep a straight face even writing this.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> ENTP 8/7, Sx
> 
> Vanilla. Sex should only happen between people married in the temple, and only in the two approved positions, and only for purposes of procreation.
> 
> I couldn't keep a straight face even writing this.


Oh wait theres 3 positions. 

You forgot sideways on the teachers desk. Yes


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Oh wait theres 3 positions.
> 
> You forgot sideways on the teachers desk. Yes



Speechless.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Shhhhhhhhhh. 


Entjs sometimes enjoy being a bit sub in bed.

Shhhhhhhhhh.

You never heard that.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ 8w9

- rape
- DP
- humiliation
- public

All of women. Ya, there could be a psychosis behind it but w/e. :angry:


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

INFP 4w5 so/sx

Switching dom/sub roles
Getting spanked with bare hands
Bewwwbs
Pegging
Bisexual MMF (or anything that involves a guy giving someone a BJ)
Guy eating his own cum

Alright, too much porn for me


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I like to give affection to the areas the other is insecure about.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Exhibitionist checking in here.

Theory - shadow functions = kink?


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

i am supposely a ENFP and i love to be dominated


----------



## MissMo (Jun 3, 2015)

INTP
A virgin, but I think I am kind of into very very light bondage (as a sub).


----------

